

Who has better passwords? Men or Women? - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2009/09/who-has-better-passwords-men-or-women.html

======
byoung2
I like to use movie phrases or song lyrics to generate random-looking
passwords: agnblb8daw = "ain't got nothin' but love babe, 8 days a week"

Of course, when I really need security, I just use Picard's password:
1734-6732-1476-CHARLIE-327-897 7-7643- TANGO-732-VICTOR-731-1788-8732
-4767-8976- 4376 Lock!

